# Hot Kachoris



## Hanna (Nov 23, 2003)

hi everybody! i got this recipe from an indian freind...and i love it!  


   Hot Kachoris:

Ingredients:

2 cups whole wheat flour
1 cup mixed lentils (or choose one).
1 cup minced meat
3 cardamoms crushed
4 cloves
½ tsp cumin seeds
½ tsp chili powder (skip it if you don’t like it hot) J
2-3 finely cut green chilies (you can skip it too, its optional)
Oil for frying
Salt to taste.

Preparation:

	Soak the lentils overnight. Drain and grind to make a paste. Rub a little fat into the flour and salt. Gradually mix in enough water to make stiff dough. Grind the cloves, cardamoms and cumin seeds. Heat a tsp of oil and fry the lentil paste, chili powder and salt. Then fry minced meat, adding a bit of salt and green chilies to it. Knead the flour dough and divide it into balls. Flatten and put in a portion of lentil and minced meat filling. Close up and roll out into thick round pooris (pies). Deep fry in oil till it begins to turn golden. Serve with tomato sauce.


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 23, 2003)

YUM Hanna - thanks for the recipe.  I would use everything but the cardamom - don't know why but it makes my face twist all out of shape when I eat it! LOL

I am passing this recipe on - I have a friend who loves recipes like this.  Thanks again.


----------



## Hanna (Nov 23, 2003)

hi kitchen elf! glad u liked the recipe.i'm sure u'd like it more when u try making it  ,and yes..u could skip the cardamoms,they r'nt necessary,just to enhance the taste,which in your case would be the other way around,i know your problem,my brother has the same kind of views about cardamoms..hehe


----------

